# Brittany Pups for Sale



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am posting this for a friend. He has 8 pups born 1/29 (5 females & 3 males). These will make great hunting dogs and companions! I have the sister to the sire and we had 4 of the pups from that litter hunting and pointing wild birds in Michigan at 6 months old. They are Liver / White / Roan color. Please contact Owen @ 330-231-1032. $300.00

Here is a pic of the litter at 2 days old.










Here is a pic of my dog at 4 months old to give you an idea of color.


----------

